# Gosh - and the US is having trouble getting people to take the vaccine...



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

At 6AM we headed out to get our second Pfizer vaccine. When we got there the line was about 4 kms long (vehicular access) - per google maps. We returned home and I got some stuff done. Around 9AM we tried again and the line was even longer - around 5 kms long. 

I know Saturday was 'labor day' - and today is not a banking holiday - but it feels as though this is the tail end of a three day weekend. There have been a ton of cohetes all day. Even though today is supposed to be for those 60+ people - I've got a feeling a lot of people took the day off to wait in line for their vaccines.

We will give it another shot in the morning.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

Of course - today is el *Día de la Santa Cruz* y la festividad del *Día del Albañil... (every year I forget).*


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Right and how millions are vaccinated in the US and how many millions here? Mexico is not doing a great job on vaccinating their people, nothing to brag about here.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

MangoTango said:


> At 6AM we headed out to get our second Pfizer vaccine. When we got there the line was about 4 kms long (vehicular access) - per google maps. We returned home and I got some stuff done. Around 9AM we tried again and the line was even longer - around 5 kms long.
> 
> I know Saturday was 'labor day' - and today is not a banking holiday - but it feels as though this is the tail end of a three day weekend. There have been a ton of cohetes all day. Even though today is supposed to be for those 60+ people - I've got a feeling a lot of people took the day off to wait in line for their vaccines.
> 
> We will give it another shot in the morning.


Great pun at the end of your post, MT!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> Right and how millions are vaccinated in the US and how many millions here? Mexico is not doing a great job on vaccinating their people, nothing to brag about here.


I don't have any numbers or links to post, but it seems as though things are going rather well in Mexico City.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

What a difference a day makes. Today we left the house at 6AM and returned around 9:15AM. (They opened shop at 8:30AM). Yesterday's 5 km line was today about 200 cars in front of us. The people administering the shots, and all the people herding cars/people are great. I think yesterday's issues dealt with people who were not supposed to show up (either people from outside the area or people younger than 60+).


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)




----------

